# Tips for Taney County??



## FliNow (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi!!! I'm actually from Atlanta but my brother recently moved to the Branson area on 120 acres. My parents and I will be visiting in early April and I am curious if anyone has any tips on whether the timing may be good... what we should look for... etc.

Any and all tips and pointers appreciated! We're all pretty rookie at this  

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

FliNow said:


> Hi!!! I'm actually from Atlanta but my brother recently moved to the Branson area on 120 acres. My parents and I will be visiting in early April and I am curious if anyone has any tips on whether the timing may be good... what we should look for... etc.
> 
> Any and all tips and pointers appreciated! We're all pretty rookie at this
> 
> THANK YOU!!


Timing could be great there, good luck enjoy your stay, & hopefully you’ll be posting some great pictures.


----------

